# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Μπαμπά θέλω γαριδάκια να μου πάρεις ...

## jk21

*Ξερω οτι εχετε τις καρδερινες σας ,σαν παιδια σας .Ξερω οτι ειναι μια εποχη που και αυτες ,ισως εχουν τα δικα τους παιδακια .Σαν παιδακια και αυτα ,σιγουρα θα ζητησουν απο το μπαμπα και τη μαμα ,οπως και τα δικα σας σαν εχουν σιγουρα ζητησει ,να τους παρουν ενα πακετο γαριδακια* 




Ηρθε η ωρα να γινει το ονειρο τους πραγματικοτητα !!!

*Βασικα μπορει ηδη να εχου φαει στη ζωη τους ( ποτε δεν ξερεις  * *   )   αλλα ηρθε η ωρα να φανε την δικια σας δημιουργια ...


τι εχουν τα γαριδακια σαν πρωτη υλη;  Σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου ή αλλιως πολεντα 
τι δεν εχουν στην ουσια ,αλλα μονο στο ονομα ; γαριδα* 

*http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/finfish-and-shellfish-products/4174/2


**ε λοιπον τα γαρδελια σας θα φανε πραγματικα γαριδακια !!!!

**
απλα ,γρηγορα ,οικονομικα!!!

βραζουμε για 15 λεπτα  , 2-3 γαριδουλες χωρις κελυφος ή με κελυφος και το βγαζουμε στη συνεχεια 

Ριχνουμε στο μουλτι τις γαριδες κομμενες με μαχαιρι σε κομματια και ριχνουμε λιγο πολεντα (το μισο των γαριδων σε βαρος πανω κατω ) και τα αλεθουμε με ενεργοποιηση του πολυκοφτη .θα παρετε αυτο που βλεπετε πιο πανω 

Αν το δωσετε και δεν το φανε ... ελατε να μου πειτε ....

φουλ πρωτεινη ,με τον πιο απλο τροπο !*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν μπορώ να μην το πω...

Θα σκάσω.

Κάτι σε φουντούνια.....παίζει ?

 :Sign0006:

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη ολο ωραιες ιδεες κατεβαζεις τελευταια............ χαχαχα

πολυ καλη η γαριδοιδεα σου....!!!!!!!!!






> Δεν μπορώ να μην το πω...
> 
> Θα σκάσω.
> 
> Κάτι σε φουντούνια.....παίζει



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα..............  ...

----------


## jk21

μα για να σκασω τον Αβατον το εκανα   :Anim 59: 

αυτα ειναι γαριδακια jk 

υπαρχουν στο εμποριο και τα κουντουνια flaus   :wink:

----------


## panos70

ξεκινησες τις καλοκαιρινες ιδεες και δεν εχεις παει ακομα διακοπες να γεμισεις τις μπαταριες σου, φανταζομαι τη θα μας παρουσιασεις απο τον ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ  και μετα

----------


## jk21

βασικα για οποιο τα θελει πικαντικα ,πασπαλιζει και με λιγη σκονη ασπραδιου



(82.5 % πρωτεινη με τιμες αμινοξεων οπως  λυσινη 5076 mg .... 10 φορες πανω απο οσο βρισκουμε σε σπορους )

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/124/2

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> ξεκινησες τις καλοκαιρινες ιδεες και δεν εχεις παει ακομα διακοπες να γεμισεις τις μπαταριες σου, φανταζομαι τη θα μας παρουσιασεις απο τον ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ  και μετα


Οπου ναναι ερχεται και το "παγωτο-γαριδα" Πανο  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

τωρα  τα ζηταει ο οργανισμος σας .. φταιω εγω αν παω και βγαλω τυροπηγμα (γαλα στην ουσια ... ) 




που εχω καβατζα* στην καταψυξη* και το τριψω με τα << γαριδακια >> 

προσφερεται βεβαια ξεπαγωμενο ,γιατι το slow crop παντοτε ελοχευει !

----------


## panos70

οποια συνταγη βγαλεις με παγωτο θα τη δοκιμασω γιατι μου αρεσουν πολυ,και αν ειναι αποδεκτη απο εμενα τοτε θα τη δωσω και στα καναρινια μου

----------


## jk21

κανε πλακα εσυ ... δες το ποστ 8 τωρα που βιαστηκες να ποσταρεις και απο δευτερα στην κουζινα !

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη δεν το ειδα καθολου για στειλε μου το λινκ,και ξεκιναω ............

----------


## jk21

ποιο λινκ βρε; 

παγωτογαριδακια ... ριχνεις στο μιγμα γαριδας - πολεντας και λιγο παγωμενο τυροπηγμα ,τα τριβεις και ετοιμο το << παγωτογαριδακι >> .Απλα θελει λιγο επιπλεον πολεντα για να μην λασπωσει το μιγμα

----------


## panos70

ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ εγω το θελω για εμενα  ,αλλα γαριδακια και παγωτο δεν μου αρεσει

----------


## jk21

α εσυ θες κανονικο παγωτο ... αντε ας κανω ενα off topic για τον φιλο μου 

βαζεις στην καταψυξη για λιγη ωρα 1 γαζα ζαχαρουχο , 500 ml κρεμα γαλακτος  και εχεις απο την προηγουμενη σε αυτην τα φρουτα που σου αρεσουν πλυμμενα ,καθαρισμενα και κομμενα σε κομματια 

βγαζεις την κρεμα γαλακτος και την χτυπας καλα  και σε ενα αλλο μπολ χτυπας καλα και το  ζαχαρουχο .τα αναμιγνυεις ανακατευοντας καλα 

τριβεις στο μουλτι τα φρουτα ετσι οπως ειναι παγωμενα .Ριχνεις σιγα σιγα στο μιγμα κρεμας γαλακτος με ζαχαρουχο ,τα τριμμενα φρουτα και ανεδευεις ελαχιστα με το μουλτι 

καταψυξη και καλη ορεξη

----------


## panos70

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε θα προσπαθησω τις επομενες μερες να το φτιαξω ,καλο βραδυ θα κλεισω

----------


## stefos

> *Ξερω οτι εχετε τις καρδερινες σας ,σαν παιδια σας .Ξερω οτι ειναι μια εποχη που και αυτες ,ισως εχουν τα δικα τους παιδακια .Σαν παιδακια και αυτα ,σιγουρα θα ζητησουν απο το μπαμπα και τη μαμα ,οπως και τα δικα σας σαν εχουν σιγουρα ζητησει ,να τους παρουν ενα πακετο γαριδακια* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ηρθε η ωρα να γινει το ονειρο τους πραγματικοτητα !!!
> 
> *Βασικα μπορει ηδη να εχου φαει στη ζωη τους ( ποτε δεν ξερεις  * *   )   αλλα ηρθε η ωρα να φανε την δικια σας δημιουργια ...
> 
> ...


Δημητρη μπορούμε να το βάλουμε κατάψυξη για να το διατηρήσουμε μέχρι να καταναλωθεί ή είναι για μία δόση και πέταμα????

----------


## jk21

αν το φτιαξεις με φρεσκιες γαριδες , ναι μπορεις να το κανεις , αλλα πρεπει να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι πραγματι φρεσκιες και οχι εμποτισμενες με διαφορα που ακουγονται 

αν ειναι κατεψυγμενες , ως γνωστον οτι αποψυχεται δεν ξανακαταψυχεται αλλα 2,3 μερες στο ψυγειο ανετα κρατα , αφου ειναι μαγειρεμενες 

δεν εχεις λογο ομως να κανεις μεγαλη ποσοτητα ... Βρασε σε ενα μπρικι ελαχιστες γαριδουλες σαν να κανεις καφε , μετα μουλτι με πολεντα ( ή σιμιγδαλι αν δεν ενδιαφερεται καποιος για τη λουτεινη της ) και εισαι ετοιμος

----------


## teo24

Τελικα δεν ειναι κακη....οι καρδερινες μετα απο πολυ επεξεργασια εφαγαν μονο την γαριδα αλλα τα καναρια και ειδικα το καρδερινοκαναρο που ειναι ιδιοτροπο στο φαι δεν αφησαν ουτε την πολεντα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα κ.Δημητρη , να κάνω μια ερώτηση ! 
Αν πάρουμε τις γαρίδες και τις αλεσουμε με αυγό και λίγο τυρί σόγιας ή αλλιώς νηστίσιμο (αρέσει στα κοκατιλ μου) θα είναι διατροφικά σωστό ; 
Από βιταμίνες και λιπαρά θα είναι καλά ή πολύ επιβαρυμενο ;  :Confused0033:  να το προσπαθήσω ;

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσες να μου πεις συγκεκριμενη μαρκα τυριου με σογια ; λεω με σογια  , γιατι μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχει μονο σογια και οτι ειναι νηστισιμο ....  θα ειχε ενδιαφερον αν ειχες συσκευασμενο να μας εδινες αναλυτικα στοιχεια . Παντως να ξερεις αυτο που τους αρεσει ειναι τα λιπαρα του και το αλατι του ...

αν βρω μετα στη σελιδα του τα διατροφικα του στοιχεια , θα μπορεσω να σου πω .Οι γαριδες εχουν ελαχιστα λιπαρα και μπορουν να συνδιαστουν με αυγο , παντα με μετρο .Για το τυρι θα δουμε

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## jk21

ειναι φουλ λιπαρα .... για να λεει φυτικα λιπαρα και  κορεσμενα μαλλον εχει και φοινικελαιο .... καποιο λιπαρο του οξυ δεν ειναι και τοσο αθωο . Ειδες και το αλατακι που σου λεγα ... ειναι ομως φυτικο αυτο , δεν εχει καζεινη και κατι αλλα που προσθετουν σε αλλα φυτικα τυρια 


μονο με μετρο και ελεγχοντας για παχυνση Βεβαια το σογιελαιο ειναι φουλ ω6 ... οχι ω3

----------


## nikolaslo

Χθες η γυναικα μου εφτιαξε για φαγητο γαριδες της ειπα λοιπον να μου κρατησει μερικες για τα πουλακια .....

Τις εβρασα τις καθαρισα...


...τις εκοψα κομματακια και προσθεσα πολεντα και ριγανη που ειχα μαζεψει για αρωμα...



Το αποτελεσμα το τιμησαν απο το πρωτο δευτερολεπτο και οι καρδερινες και τα καναρινια φυσικα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλό το αποτέλεσμα Νίκο. Οι γαρίδες είναι γαρίδες ή οι λεγόμενες ως γάπαρη;

----------


## nikolaslo

Οχι γαριδα κανονικη ειναι η γαμπαρη ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη και εχει καφετι χρωμα.

----------


## Andromeda

Ευθυμη στη Θεσσαλονικη την μικρη ροζ (πριν μαγειρευτει) γαριδα τη λεμε "γαμπαρη" σε ολη την Ελλαδα αναποδα, "γαμπαρη" λενε τη γκρι τη μεγαλη (κι αυτη κοκκινιζει στο βρασιμο).
 η πιο φημισμενη γαριδα στο νοτο ειναι του Αμβρακικου και κυριως αυτη λενε γαμπαρη εδω κατω, ισαξια με του Αγιου ορους του Πορτο Λαγο και Αλεξανδρουπολης.
 παντως προκειται για συγγενικα ειδη
τα πουλακια δε θα σνομπαρουν τη μικρη φθηνοτερη εκδοχη

----------


## nikolaslo

Οι αυγοθηκες αδειασαν και στις καρδερινες και στς καναρινακια .... τελικα ολοι τρελενονται για  junk food

----------


## kostas karderines

> Οι αυγοθηκες αδειασαν και στις καρδερινες και στς καναρινακια .... τελικα ολοι τρελενονται για  junk food


Καλά που τις έφτιαξες τωρα γιατί αν τις είχες φτιάξει καλοκαίρι θα σε είχαν φαει οι σφήκες ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Δεν γινεται αυτο εχει σιταα.... :Fighting0022: 
Δεν το εφτιαξα και ο καλοκαιρι γιατι αυτο ειναι τσιπουρομεζες το καλοκαιρι τους δινω μπυριτσα χαχαχα

----------

